# Light switch location



## dotrat103

I'm not sure if this would falls under the electrical or building code. I was wiring a new bathroom and family room the homeowners are putting in their basement. With the odd lay-out and the way the carpenter said he had to frame it, I had to put the light switch for the family room on the outside of the door. I've never seen nor can I find anything that says the switch has to be in the room of the lights it controlls, just that it has to be "readily accessable". Any info you have on this would be greatly appreciated.

-Jason


----------



## Dennis Alwon

You can have the switch anywhere you want-- It can be on the other side of the house as the NEC does not specify. Of course, a homeowner may complain. 
I have seen many switches outside the are they serve- no issue.

I have heard of local amendments though- Boston may have one- not sure.


----------



## BBQ

dotrat103 said:


> I'm not sure if this would falls under the electrical or building code. I was wiring a new bathroom and family room the homeowners are putting in their basement. With the odd lay-out and the way the carpenter said he had to frame it, I had to put the light switch for the family room on the outside of the door. I've never seen nor can I find anything that says the switch has to be in the room of the lights it controlls, just that it has to be "readily accessable". Any info you have on this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -Jason



Here is the code section.




> *210.70 Lighting Outlets Required.* Lighting outlets shall
> be installed where specified in 210.70(A), (B), and (C).
> 
> *(A) Dwelling Units. *In dwelling units, lighting outlets
> shall be installed in accordance with 210.70(A)(1), (A)(2),
> and (A)(3).
> 
> (1) Habitable Rooms. At least one wall switch–controlled
> lighting outlet shall be installed in every habitable room
> and bathroom.


Notice that section requires the lighting outlet to be in the room but the switch just has to be on a wall. 

As far as the NEC you could put the bathroom light switch in the kitchen closet. (I don't suggest it, it irritates customers)


----------



## Shockdoc

A hallway is still permitted to have a pullchain ?:001_huh:


----------



## quietshane

I would tell the homeowner you can p ut it anywhere but usually put in in the room. Check with them if it ok.


----------



## john120/240

A problem with bathroom light switches outside the bathroom is kids

turning the lights out when you are busy inside bathroom.


----------



## 480sparky




----------



## Chris1971

dotrat103 said:


> I'm not sure if this would falls under the electrical or building code. I was wiring a new bathroom and family room the homeowners are putting in their basement. With the odd lay-out and the way the carpenter said he had to frame it, I had to put the light switch for the family room on the outside of the door. I've never seen nor can I find anything that says the switch has to be in the room of the lights it controlls, just that it has to be "readily accessable". Any info you have on this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -Jason


That should be okay.


----------

